# COD WAW Install Problem



## Ellitivity (Jan 29, 2010)

I just bought COD WAW, kinda late i know, but anyway, as it installs it gets halfway through and decides to stop. at first i thought maybe its a big file trying to install, so i left it and came back about 10 mins later and an error message was up that said: C:/.../.../main/iw_13 is missing or invalid. If anyone can help that would be awesome. Thanks in advance.:wink:

If you need any info in my system i hope this is enough to help:
AMD Athlon 64x2 processor(2.1GHz)
ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics card(256MB)
4GB RAM(DDR2 i think, not too sure)
320GB HDD(100 GB was avalible before the install)
DVD super multi DL Drive


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Is the cd scratched, did you buy it used?


----------



## Ellitivity (Jan 29, 2010)

Zealex said:


> Hello and welcome to TSF.
> 
> Is the cd scratched, did you buy it used?


No i bought it new and sealed.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello Ellitivity,
try to copy the DVD content to your hard disk and try the installation from there
also try to cut this folder "InstallShield Installation Information" and paste it somewhere else
it should be located in C:\program files just paste it on your desktop
(it is a hidden folder, so you must allow hidden files and folders to be shown)


----------



## Ellitivity (Jan 29, 2010)

RockmasteR said:


> Hello Ellitivity,
> try to copy the DVD content to your hard disk and try the installation from there
> also try to cut this folder "InstallShield Installation Information" and paste it somewhere else
> it should be located in C:\program files just paste it on your desktop
> (it is a hidden folder, so you must allow hidden files and folders to be shown)


i did that, it works, thanks. however the multiplayer doesn't work. only singleplayer. any solutions on fixing that would be awesome.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Can you get give us a bit more detail of how your multiplayer doesn't work? Do you get an error such as your key is in use or something similar?


----------



## Ellitivity (Jan 29, 2010)

Zealex said:


> Can you get give us a bit more detail of how your multiplayer doesn't work? Do you get an error such as your key is in use or something similar?


It comes up with the callof duty world at war sign then the left half of my screen goes black and then it closes itself, but when i go into task manager it says it is still running.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

I just noticed you had a 3200, which I believe to be a very weak GPU. Does single player work? As in, does it run well without an lag. Try lowering your settings.

Updating to the latest patch wouldn't hurt. 
http://callofduty.com/intel?category_id=18


----------

